
Ad-hoc Polymorphism in F# (how to survive without Type Classes) - adgasf
http://withouttheloop.com/articles/2014-10-21-fsharp-adhoc-polymorphism/
======
yawaramin
My preferred approach [http://withouttheloop.com/articles/2014-10-21-fsharp-
adhoc-p...](http://withouttheloop.com/articles/2014-10-21-fsharp-adhoc-
polymorphism/#comment-2990462112)

